#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Rennte wegen Persönlichkeitsstörung >

## Bäckerbube

Hallo bin neu hier im forum und würde gerne wisen wie das mit der möglichkei aussiet in rente zu gehen habe 60%Persönlichkeitsstörung und kom auf keiner Arbeit  mer klar .Habe schon 4 Arbeitzstellen der letzten 12 monate duchlaufen und weis kein andern ausweg mer .Meine leistung ist gut aber die Psychicherobleme sind sehr gros ständieg reden die Kolegn über mich und lästern eine zeit lang fres ich das in mir rein versuche mir nichtz anmerkenzulasen versu miech halt nomal zu verhalten aber irgend wan kan ich mir dn Mist nicht mer anhören und reagiere euserst gereitzt 
bin sonst ein total ruhiger Mensch wil nur meine Arbeit machen mus aber auf Meschen wohl sehr unangnem wirken da bei halte ich meistens meine klape.
na ja genug gejamert 
wüde mich freuen wen mir einer Antworte
t

----------


## heike70

Hallo Bäckerbube,
du schreibst das du 60% Persönlichkeitsstörung hast,bist aber ansonsten Arbeitsfähig das mit der Rente wird schwirig.Du must erst einmal mit deinem Artzt sprechen ob er dir ein Atest über deinen Gesundheitszustand austelt.Dan kanst du die Rente beantragen,du wirst dan warscheinlich zu einem Gutachter geschickt der dan entscheidet ob du Renten anschpruch hast.Hast du einen Behindertenausweiß?Das könnte von Vorteil sein,und wie Alt bist du.Aber eins sage ich dir es ist verdamt schwirig einen Renten anspruch zu krigen.Ich muste 2 Jahre kämpfen und bekam am anfang nur die begrenzte Rente und muste die jedes Jahr neu Beantragen und auch jedes mal zum Gutachter.Also versprich dir nicht zu viel dafon,den wen du noch Arbeitsfähig bist ist es fast Unmöglich aber versuchen würde ich es trotzdem.
Gruß heike70

----------


## Bäckerbube

Hallo heike 70 vivielen Dank für deine schnele Antwor
Ich habe einen Behindertenausweis Bin auch körperlich top fit nur das was in meinen Kopfableuft die ganze Paraneua esmacht mich fertig mochte mich am liebsten in ein Mauseloch verkrichen bin übrigens 36 jahre mit dem atest dürfte kein Problem sein 
Gruß Bäckerbube

----------


## lucy230279

@bäckerbube und heike, 
bitte achtet beide auf die Rechtschreibung. Eure Beiträge sind nur sehr schwer lesbar.

----------


## Klappstuhl0815

Hallo Lucy 
Sehr informativ was du so von dir gibst. Aber Menschen mit Lese und Rechtschreibschwäche gibt es nun mal auch. Damit musst du Leben. Mit
Toleranz geht das aber auch.
Sagst du du zu stotterten Sprich mal richtig?

----------


## Schlumpfine

hallo klappstuhl... 
das du ne lrs hast kann hier niemand wissen. es gibt aber auch genügend menschen hier, denen die rechtschreibung egal ist. und schwer lesbar sind die beiträge nun mal. wie wäre es, wenn du deine lrs in der signatur einträgst, so das jeder weiss, das du das nicht mit absicht machst? nur ein tip... sonst könnte es öfter zu solchen missverständnissen kommen. 
übrigens, wenn du immer so aggressiv reagierst kann das natürlich zu problemen mit den mitmenschen führen. ruhig zu erklären, das du rls hast und nicht hinter jedem satz gleich einen angriff zu vermuten wäre für dich und andere leichter. 
lg schlumpfine...

----------

